# Driving to the left-not a draw



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok small problem.

When driving i always seem to pull my shots direct to the left. I wouldnt say i hook them or 'draw' but the shot just simply shoots off the the left. 

Any ideas other than aiming off?

Or any ideas on what i am doing?

cheers

"club of the day....definately not my TM R7"!


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

maybe try putting the ball farther back in your stance...
just an idea not sure if that would help or not.


----------



## lfc1394 (Jul 31, 2007)

It could be you are swinging too flat, i.e. coming round your body too much. Is your shot normally a bit lower than it should be?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Your pulling your shots.. Out to in swingpath, with a closed face perhaps?


----------

